# Amazon Launches Augmented Reality Shopping iPhone App Flow



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2011)

This is quite neat! Augmented reality apps are interesting and along with voice activated software like Siri represent the future of computing if you ask me.









> They’ve launched an augmented reality app called Flow for your iPhone. It works like this: you see something in a store, point your iPhone at its UPC code and a stream of information comes to you including product information, customer reviews and related products.
> 
> This is the first app from Amazon’s A9 subsidiary and the company touts it with some fanfare.
> 
> “This is our first step towards integrating product search technology with augmented reality,” said Bill Stasior, president of A9.com. “The integration of a live camera display, graphical overlays, and visual recognition technology creates a seamless experience for a customer looking to discover information about objects in their physical surroundings.”


----------



## Corax (Nov 6, 2011)

What makes it different from Google Goggles or Red Laser?  They both do just that don't they?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2011)

No idea, never used Google Goggles, Red Laser didn't have aug reality last time I checked.


----------



## Corax (Nov 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> No idea, never used Google Goggles, Red Laser didn't have aug reality last time I checked.


Maybe I need to check the app out.  From the screenshots it looks like it scans the barcode and displays info, the same way as redlaser does, but it doesn't take up the whole screen so you can still see stuff.  That's pushing the definition of AR if that's the case!

I shall go have a closer look, and then probably come back and edit having found out that I've missed something crucial.


----------



## Corax (Nov 8, 2011)

Nope, still looks like redlaser with a gap to see through!  Google Skymap is AR.  Google Goggles is AR.  I think labelling this as AR is a bit... debatable.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 9, 2011)

Who can be really be arsed to look up the items of their shop. If it's something warrents more info, I'll have done the research before I go to buy it/order it online.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2011)

As far as I can see it's fundamentally no different to Google Goggles - which has been around for ages - except Google's effort takes you to photos and info about the product, whereas Flow just takes you to the product page on Amazon.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Who can be really be arsed to look up the items of their shop. If it's something warrents more info, I'll have done the research before I go to buy it/order it online.



Yup this is me generally although every now and then they're good for a quick look up on what looks like a bargain in a shop...


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 11, 2011)

How is Google Goolges AR?


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> How is Google Goolges AR?


Probably as good as you'll get anywhere.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 11, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> How is Google Goolges AR?



It isn't. Thats the point!


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 11, 2011)

editor said:


> Probably as good as you'll get anywhere.


But it's not AR. AR is taking a live image and overlaying graphics onto it; all GG does is bring up a search page.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> But it's not AR. AR is taking a live image and overlaying graphics onto it; all GG does is bring up a search page.


Wellllll....
Google Goggles: visual search and augmented reality app for Android
http://androinica.com/2009/12/google-goggles-visual-search-and-augmented-reality-app-for-android/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2011)

souljacker said:


> It isn't. Thats the point!



Will see if it's on ios and have a look this weekend now I'm a little curious.


----------



## Corax (Nov 11, 2011)

I've not used GG other than on a bar code yet, but I got the impression from my bro that the landmark recognition thing was a bit more AR.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2011)

Doesn't look like GG is available on iOS. Which is a bit shit.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 12, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Doesn't look like GG is available on iOS. Which is a bit shit.


It is; it's part of the Google app.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 12, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Doesn't look like GG is available on iOS. Which is a bit shit.



It's a nice idea, but you're really not missing much.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> It is; it's part of the Google app.



Aha my mistake, will take a look.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 12, 2011)

Is Google sky map available on ios?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 12, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Is Google sky map available on ios?


The iphone has a similar app to Google sky map but it looks different. I found this out when a friend who is always boasting about the superiority of the iphone showed the app while walking at night between pubs. He was a bit surprised when I showed him the android app in use. It seemed that the the iphone app only worked with the phone vertical while of course the android one works in all orientations. It may be that my friend didn't use his one properly of course. The ios one does seem to allow greater magnification of the images though.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> The iphone has a similar app to Google sky map but it looks different. I found this out when a friend who is always boasting about the superiority of the iphone showed the app while walking at night between pubs. He was a bit surprised when I showed him the android app in use. It seemed that the the iphone app only worked with the phone vertical while of course the android one works in all orientations. It may be that my friend didn't use his one properly of course. The ios one does seem to allow greater magnification of the images though.


If you're talking about the Star Walk app it works in either orientation....at least on the iPad.


----------



## Corax (Nov 12, 2011)

Li'l Rax (7), having been brought up in the age of tech, was fairly meh about my new phone from the future. The one exception however was Google Sky Map, which he declared to be 'awesome'. 'Awesome' appears to be the highest praise a seven year old can bestow at the mo.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2011)

Just checked out Goggles, so far entirely shite experience with it not recognising anything I'm snapping!


----------



## Corax (Nov 13, 2011)

Live somewhere more noteworthy.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2011)

Corax said:


> Live somewhere more noteworthy.



Nah the image search was crap.


----------



## Corax (Nov 13, 2011)

Keep telling yourself that if it helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2011)

Er ok?


----------



## Corax (Nov 13, 2011)

Meeep.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2011)

There's an Android one now that appears to do much the same:


> Use Price Check to scan a barcode, snap a picture, or type or say an item name to check prices instantly on millions of Amazon.com products and buy it directly from the app.


https://market.android.com/details?id=com.amazon.pricecheck


----------



## Corax (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm surprised the lifespan of single-supplier apps like that even pays for the development costs.


----------

